# ViPER4Windows audio adjustment



## Bruci (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello alanfox2000,
do you have a HD-movie setting for the ViPER4Windows (I use a HTPC)?
In the current HD-action movies the sound is extremely different between spoken text and action scenes.
When the spoken text is silent, I have to increase the volume.
If after that, an action scene follows, my ears fly away, I have to decrease the volume.
 And so on.
 Is there a possibility to normalize the output sound?

 Thanks


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2018)

Why don't you PM him directly? He is not going to see this right away

@alanfox2000


----------



## Bruci (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks,
i try it.


----------

